# Hog hunting with shotguns



## Bigdipper (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone here hunt hogs with shotguns? If so do you use a slug? I would really like to see how a 12ga slug would do


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 20, 2010)

Slugs are great, check out Dixieslugs.com. The Tri ball are what I'm using now. If you want to use '00' buckshot, make sure it's copper or zinc plated or Hevi-shot. Pure lead is too soft, terrible penatration.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Big red...do you hunt hogs in lee county?

Brian1


----------



## Bigdipper (Jan 21, 2010)

those are some good lookin hogs and a nice slug gun shes got


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 21, 2010)

BRIAN1 said:


> Big red...do you hunt hogs in lee county?
> 
> Brian1



I do. I live in lee county and hunt in about a 50mile radius. I have a few propertys farther than that but it makes it hard  to hunt them as regular as they need it when they start to get out past that.


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I guess I need to get me a slug barrel for my 835 then! Thanks for the pics - it get's newbies like me fired up!


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out dixislugs.com. The tri ball is kind of an in between slug/buckshot for smooth bores


----------



## Bigdipper (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah ive heard of those dixie slugs, are those the ones with 3 big pellets in em? more like marbles than pellets i guess. I plan to go hunting on ft. stewart and they dont allow anything but slugs for hogs and deer, ive heard of people getting some pretty hefty fines for even having buckshot out there.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 2, 2010)

mostly i hunt deer, because of piece is small and hogs are hit/miss. but, i got into 'em this year with my 1187, i thing 28 inch, mod choke, remington sluggers.

4 shots, 3 hogs. it was cool. 2 at long range about 80 yards, off hand and 1 at about 25 yards.

i hit 1 with 00buck, on the shoulder. not a good thing. it ran off. i think it died later, heard yotes in the evening. some forum folks said the head is a better target with buck.

good luck!!!


----------



## d45-70 (Feb 6, 2010)

i also have a mossberg 835 ulti-mag dropped a fat sow where she stood #4 turkey load 3 1/2" also took a moccassin as long as my leg what a great hunt!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes I do!I've shot them with buckshot,turkey loads,and slugs.Shot them with 12ga slugs,and 20ga slugs...Slugs are devastating.They will knock some holes.

One my friend shot with my ithaca deerslayer using 3" federal 1oz barnes expander







Several I have shot using 1oz foster style slugs in my 11-87
















Fishindinty got his first hog with my set-up






My friend Adam got his first hog with my 11-87 and 1oz foster slugs.






Some I shot with a 20ga H&R Ultra slug hunter with 5/8oz copper solids.

Big sow,plus a 40 pounder
















(stans 12ga in pic,but shot it with the H&R from above pic)






If stan would post all his slug hog pics,the thread might overload..lol..Slugs work


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm cheap so the 2-3/4" Remington rifled slugs are what I shoot through my smooth-bore Benelli Nova.  They drop JUST FINE and they're some of the cheapest slugs you'll find.  No sense in spending $2 everytime you pull the trigger with anything fancier than huge hunks of pure rifled lead slug.  It kills em just as well as anything else.  That's just my personal opinion.  No offense to those that shoot the fancy stuff.


----------



## alpha1 (Feb 15, 2010)

We prefer to catch and tie or catch and knife.  I don't like anyone shooting around my dogs or me.  Everyones a gun expert until something bad happens


----------



## shorteareddogs (Feb 15, 2010)

i hunt with remington 870 20ga, 5/8 or 3/4 oz slugs work just fine on hogs or bear.


----------



## bigreddwon (Feb 18, 2010)

*big ol' hole*

Heres a hog hit with the triBall. Only one ball  hit, since then I've switched to a full choke and its throwing 4-6 inch patterns at 55 yards. It passed through, haven't been able to get one out of a hog yet to see how deformed it is.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 18, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> We prefer to catch and tie or catch and knife.  I don't like anyone shooting around my dogs or me.  Everyones a gun expert until something bad happens



There are good ways to do it with dogs attached to it...much care should be taken I agree.  You can hit one with a knife pretty easy too if you are not careful.


----------

